# 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential loss?



## saintstephen (16 Mar 2009)

On the 28th Feb I had to get a flight in Dublin airport early 6.15am in the morning.

Going to bed I realised I needed petrol but then thought of the 24hr Topaz station on the outskirts of town. No problem, except when I got there it had a sign on the window "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show, missed my flight and had to book a flight later that day €260.

I have proof of all flights, and I'm sure cctv at the garage.

It was only when I was telling somebody about this they said that I should see if I could claim off the 24hr station.

any advice welcome


----------



## pudds (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

I don't think you have a leg to stand on with the garage in all honestly you can't hold them responsible for your missed flight.


----------



## saintstephen (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

Thanks for the reply..
If they advertise a that they are a 24hr service station, should they not be open 24hrs.
Otherwise I would have made sure I had enough petrol.


----------



## woodbine (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

i'd say it was your own responsibility to make sure you had petrol to get to the airport. 

what if the petrol station had been getting a delivery at the time you got there and you couldn't get petrol until they finished the delivery? 

if there was a power cut?

i don't know, maybe there's some precedent out there but i'd be surprised..

good luck anyhow. maybe they'll give you a voucher or something for the inconvenience.


----------



## deadwood (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*



saintstephen said:


> ...and I'm sure cctv at the garage.


 Not any more you don't!


----------



## mackthencack (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*



saintstephen said:


> On the 28th Feb I had to get a flight in Dublin airport early 6.15am in the morning, going to bed I realised I needed petrol but then thought of the 24hr Topaz station on the outskirts of town... no problem, except when I got there it had a sign on the window "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show, missed my flight and had to book a flight later that day €260.
> I have proof of all flights, and I'm sure cctv at the garage.
> It was only when I was telling somebody about this they said that I should see if I could claim off the 24hr station.
> any advice welcome


 
my wife would have nagged with "dont trust that station to be open in the morning or you could regret it" - she's usually right!


----------



## saintstephen (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

fair enough, probably no chance then, it was a real sickner, thanks all for taking the time to reply.


----------



## sammya (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

Tesco Petrol station in Maynooth have big signs saying they are open 24hrs, but they are not. This changed just before christmas & they havent changed the signs yet. My mate went there recently at 4 in the morning without knowing this & had to leave the car in the car park as he was totally out of fuel. I raised this issue to the sales assistant & he just told me new signs have been ordered.


----------



## extopia (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*



saintstephen said:


> It was only when I was telling somebody about this they said that I should see if I could claim off the 24hr station.



You're joking... right?


----------



## saintstephen (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

I have never sued anyone in my life, I hadn't thought about even bringing a complaint until I spoke to someone about it.
The fact is the garage advertises that it is 24hr,  because it wasn't open I missed my flight.
I realise I probably should have made sure I had filled up the evening before, just thought I would get the opinions of AAM members.
The general opinion is that it was my own fault, fair enough, thanks again for the replys


----------



## MandaC (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*



extopia said:


> You're joking... right?



I thought it was a genuine joke too!


----------



## saintstephen (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

 Fair enough


----------



## extopia (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*



saintstephen said:


> The fact is the garage advertises that it is 24hr,  because it wasn't open I missed my flight.



You missed your flight because you had no petrol in your car, not because the petrol station was closed.


----------



## allthedoyles (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

Why not call the consumers association or the advertising standards authority .
If the station has signs , stating that it is open 24 hours and in fact it is not open 24 hours ,is this not misleading advertising ?


----------



## extopia (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

Even if it IS misleading advertising, do you think this means the station must assume liability for any consequence of any customer running out of petrol?


----------



## sandrat (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

Maybe there was an emergency? Maybe the place was being robbed! If you need to get somewhere urgently make sure you buy petrol in advance.


----------



## DavyJones (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*



allthedoyles said:


> Why not call the consumers association or the advertising standards authority .
> If the station has signs , stating that it is open 24 hours and in fact it is not open 24 hours ,is this not misleading advertising ?



It also raises the question, why do 24 hour places have locks on their doors?


----------



## Smashbox (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

Maybe to keep staff IN


----------



## gabsdot (17 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

You could have taken a taxi. that would have been less that E260 (a bit less anyway)


----------



## extopia (18 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

OP didn't say where he is located.


----------



## saintstephen (18 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station*

Mayo.... its harder to get a taxi then it is petrol


----------



## lynsalot (18 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

so u missed a flight coz the petrol station wasn't open 15 mins after it was meant to be open? Aren't u supposed to turn up like 3 hours before ur flight. where the hell were u driving from? The antartic?


----------



## samanthajane (18 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

lol the antartic!! i bet he was flying to the uk. You can check in on line and then just get throuh security, i often dont turn up till 30-45 mins till the flight is due to leave and i've never missed a flight. 

Do feel sorry for the OP and agree if a place says it is 24hrs itshould be open 24hrs....but dont think that you stand any sort of chance of getting the money back you paid for another flight. 

Although would be interseting to find out why the staff member left? If it was a familly emergency and he needed to leave straight away you can understand that it would take time for another member of staff to turn up.


----------



## saintstephen (18 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

I was telling someone today that I was getting slated here for posting the question, they said "oh the 24hr garage, sure that place is always closing" 
What would the German ambassador think ?? LOL


----------



## rmelly (18 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

So did you get the petrol after 30 mins?


----------



## dewdrop (18 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

OP has a point and i feel some of the responses not very helpful


----------



## ninsaga (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

Tonight I was going to my local SPAR to do the lotto - had my numbers picked....8 12 21 28 42 & 45. Unfortunately there was a huge crowd there & when I got to the till the lotto machine was closed.
Wadda ya know, my numbers came up.....can I sue SPAR now for the €4.5mil that I should have won?


----------



## saintstephen (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



rmelly said:


> So did you get the petrol after 30 mins?


 
My wife said I was in no fit state to drive, it was still closed when we left.



> dewdrop
> OP has a point and i feel some of the responses not very helpful


 
Thanks, I realised posting that it was a bit of a long shot, I am glad I posted the Q.

The Lotto one is the best case against so far...


----------



## jhegarty (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

How long did you have to spare before your flight ?


----------



## sandrat (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

sounds like you didnt go to the airport because you were in no fit state to drive?


----------



## Smashbox (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

No fit state to drive - because of what OP?

So did you actually go to the airport, or just home? Could you not have made it to the airport at all?


----------



## Caveat (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



dewdrop said:


> OP has a point and i feel some of the responses not very helpful


 
You really think the OP has a point?  

What about shops or anywhere else that close for lunch and have a sign on the door "Open at 2" - but they don't open until say 2:15? should they be sued?  

What if the owner of the station had just dropped dead or something - or if there was some other emergency?


----------



## ninsaga (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

Anyways....if I owned that garage & you came to me with that complaint I'd just say that I am open 24hrs.... but not consecutively! I opened for 24hrs & then closed up for 30mins & then opened for another 24hrs


----------



## triona (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

Hi,

I would definitely say it to the manager or owner. They may be employing someone to keep that petrol station open 24 hours but that person may have gone home for a few hours sleep! 

Triona


----------



## jhegarty (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



triona said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would definitely say it to the manager or owner. They may be employing someone to keep that petrol station open 24 hours but that person may have gone home for a few hours sleep!
> 
> Triona




Or getting the break they are legally required to get.


----------



## rmelly (19 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



Smashbox said:


> No fit state to drive - because of what OP?
> 
> So did you actually go to the airport, or just home? Could you not have made it to the airport at all?


 
Was he drunk or something?


----------



## saintstephen (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



Smashbox said:


> No fit state to drive - because of what OP?
> 
> So did you actually go to the airport, or just home? Could you not have made it to the airport at all?


 
I was in no fit state because as time passed i was so irate and panicking that I would miss my flight. I am not renowned for my patience.

How could I drive to the airport with not enough petrol  



> Was he drunk or something?


 
I have never drove over the limit.


----------



## jhegarty (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



saintstephen said:


> I was in no fit state because as time passed i was so irate and panicking that I would miss my flight. I am not renowned for my patience.
> 
> How could I drive to the airport with not enough petrol




How long did you have to spare to catch your flight ?


----------



## saintstephen (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



triona said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would definitely say it to the manager or owner. They may be employing someone to keep that petrol station open 24 hours but that person may have gone home for a few hours sleep!
> 
> Triona


 
After asking around it turns out the garage regularly closes.

Its been too long now since it happened to complain, I just wanted some opinions after the discussion with my friend about it, I've enjoyed reading this but allegations of drink driving etc I do not appreciate, IF that was the case why would I post a Q here !!


----------



## saintstephen (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



jhegarty said:


> How long did you have to spare to catch your flight ?


 
Just over 1hr, I had done online check in.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



saintstephen said:


> but allegations of drink driving etc I do not appreciate


 
You said you were in no fit state to drive. Being under the influence of alcohol/drugs is one reason why a person would say they were in no fit state to drive. 

rmelly was simply asking a question as to why you were in no fit state as you did not state your reason.


----------



## Maggs065 (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



Smashbox said:


> You said you were in no fit state to drive. Being under the influence of alcohol/drugs is one reason why a person would say they were in no fit state to drive.
> 
> rmelly was simply asking a question as to why you were in no fit state as you did not state your reason.


 
rmelly did not simply ask why he was in no fit state to drive. He said "Was he drunk or something? " A slight difference, would you not agree Smashbox?

I think that is a bit cheeky myself and wouldn't appreciate it!


----------



## jhegarty (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



saintstephen said:


> Just over 1hr, I had done online check in.




You had an hour to spare , but gave up after 30 minutes ?


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



Maggs065 said:


> rmelly did not simply ask why he was in no fit state to drive. He said "Was he drunk or something? " A slight difference, would you not agree Smashbox?


 
I didn't pick up any malice in the question, it was simply that, a question.

If someone said to me they were in no fit state to drive, personally I would think alcohol too.


----------



## Caveat (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



Smashbox said:


> If someone said to me they were in no fit state to drive, personally I would think alcohol too.


 
It's the first thing I thought of also.


----------



## Teknon (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



ninsaga said:


> Tonight I was going to my local SPAR to do the lotto - had my numbers picked....8 12 21 28 42 & 45. Unfortunately there was a huge crowd there & when I got to the till the lotto machine was closed.
> Wadda ya know, my numbers came up.....can I sue SPAR now for the €4.5mil that I should have won?


 
Good one.........


----------



## saintstephen (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



> Originally Posted by *Smashbox* _If someone said to me they were in no fit state to drive, personally I would think alcohol too._


 


Caveat said:


> It's the first thing I thought of also.


 
As a turn of phrase yes... but surely not after reading such a phrase in context with the whole thread.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

How would we know though?! I couldnt take that from what you have wrote.


----------



## saintstephen (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*



Smashbox said:


> How would we know though?! I couldnt take that from what you have wrote.


 
Because I would have written that I was unable to drive due to being over the limit in my OP.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

Why not say that you were in no fit state due to anger so? You didnt specify why you were in no fit state.


----------



## saintstephen (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

Sorry , I thought it would have been obvious in context with the thread.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: 24hr petrol station "back in 15mins" 30 mins later no show! Claim consequential l*

Folks 

This whole thread is ridiculous. 

Carry on the discussion in Letting Off Steam.

Brendan


----------

